# Is it only my trade...



## gun plumber (29 Jan 2005)

Are we,the lowly gun plumbers,the only ones who have had their trade number changed?I was told the other day that I am no longer a 421,I am now a 130.No change in job,just curious if we are the only ones and why the re-designation.


----------



## patt (29 Jan 2005)

i think most of the EME trades have their numbers changed also..my father whos a mat tech went from 441 to like something else


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Jan 2005)

change?!? nooooooooo!

 this is the first i have heard of it, but ill check at work this week to see R130? sheesh just doesn't have that ring like 421


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2005)

Maybe he's refering to the change from MOC to MOS ID.  All trades have made this change...for example my MOC (081) is now MOS ID 00019.........


----------



## Britney Spears (30 Jan 2005)

So the obvious lesson here is: Think twice before having your MOC number tattooed on your chest.


----------



## honestyrules (30 Jan 2005)

the 600 series trades ,Plumber, electricians and such had their trade number changed too!


----------



## Korus (30 Jan 2005)

Out of curiosity, I did a search on the DND site, and came up with this spreadsheet of the MOS IDs vs MOS...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/MOC_List_Active.xls


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jan 2005)

As of this calender year, we have been using the MOS ID numbers vice the old MOC numbers. PERS, Course Reports etc will all have the MOS ID info vice the MOC info.

The document ~RoKo~ posted has all the new MOS ID numbers


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Jan 2005)

Is this change in any way related to making these numbers coincide with other forces?


----------



## vangemeren (31 Jan 2005)

I know it's for trades, but how do the new changes affect the codes for officers? Are they the same? Also have some of the qualifications changed? Last time I checked Intelligence operator (fmr MOC 111) and Geomatics tech (142) were trades that you have to remuster into.


----------



## Radop (3 Feb 2005)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Are we,the lowly gun plumbers,the only ones who have had their trade number changed?I was told the other day that I am no longer a 421,I am now a 130.No change in job,just curious if we are the only ones and why the re-designation.



ever hear of Radops and Telops.  We are now Sig Ops.  I went from 211 to 215.


----------



## gnplummer421 (6 Feb 2005)

As a retired member of the *421* trade I think I wil keep the 421 designation, thank you very much  :threat:


----------



## Arctic Acorn (7 Feb 2005)

111 to 00099....Wayne Gretzky's number! 

Har har!


----------

